# trying to fix my computer need help



## amd64skater (Mar 3, 2008)

im trying to reinstall my system with the restore disks and now it freezes in the middle of the install can anyone help


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 3, 2008)

Restore disks? Is this a prebuilt system? If so, what brand is it?


----------



## amd64skater (Mar 3, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> Restore disks? Is this a prebuilt system? If so, what brand is it?



its prebuilt gateway 827gm


----------



## erocker (Mar 3, 2008)

Bad HDD, bad IDE controller on the motherbaord, bad CD-ROM drive, or a bad cable that's connected to one of those things.  It could also just be a scratched CD?


----------



## Nitro-Max (Mar 4, 2008)

Does it seem to crash around the same area everytime? could be scratched or damaged data on the cd as erocker said. Or bad sectors on the harddrive.


----------



## amd64skater (Mar 4, 2008)

no it freezes at different parts of the install i tryed both from the harddrive partion and the disks nothing seems to work now im screwed. im pretty much giving up on that pc now i am using my g/f's pc and i dont know what to do now


----------



## amd64skater (Mar 4, 2008)

anymore ideas out there by anyone


----------



## Saakki (Mar 4, 2008)

If u dont have any very important stuff in your HDD, download Hirens Boot CD or something and use formatting tools to format the hell out of that HDD..then make a clean install  thats a last opinion almost imo..


----------



## DIBL (Mar 4, 2008)

amd64skater said:


> anymore ideas out there by anyone



If you've got a CD burner on that other PC, I'd use it to make a Knoppix Live CD (could be other Linux Live CD, like Ubuntu).  Boot that, then you can use the CD burner on the crapped out one (assuming it has one) to burn your data to CDs, using brasero or K3b or whatever burning software is on the Live CD.

Unless it's a loose cable on the hard drive, you've probably lost that hard drive, but there's a chance you can get your data off it this way. 

 

The other approach would be to pull the suspect hard drive and connect it to another machine with a good hard drive and OS on it, and then use that OS to copy data off the bad drive onto the good one. Make sure it is the "slave" on the other PC, either via jumper or BIOS setting.


----------



## ktr (Mar 4, 2008)

Try removing any add-ons you put in the machine that wasn't shipped with, put the bios in default...then try again.


----------



## Fox34 (May 25, 2008)

Deriks boot and nuke. Then if you BIOS supports a HDD health stress test use it. It could be your disk also. Like I was saying boot and nuke will wipe it clean, So you can start from scatch. You disk could also be junk, I've gone through plenly. One last thing, bad CD-Drive, where if the data first going in


----------

